# Are Their any more shows this Year?



## powerspitsruskennel (Oct 17, 2006)

Do you have any more events scheduled for this year if so can you e-mail me and let me know about them? Thanks Teresa from Powers Pits R Us Kennel.
Come check out our Website sometime at http://www.powerspitsruskennel.com
You can e-mail me or my brother Tim anytime at [email protected] love to hear from you guys.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There is an ADBA show coming up in NC in November 
and the NKC finals are going to be held in 2weeks


----------



## powerspitsruskennel (Oct 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

I appreciate you getting back to me. I am going to start showing one of our dogs and I don't know where else I'd rather do that than with a great bunch of people like you all My brother Tim Powers is the owner of Titus and we are working on getting a great show dog out of this last litter, and we'd like to start him or her out around good people that know what they are doing. Would you care to send us updates on events and shows we'd really like to get started on this and hopefully learn from some of the best. Thanks Teresa from powers pits r us kennel


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Here you go, this is what We at OFK will be doing before the end of the year

Southern Pullers Association
National APBT Show
October 28th & 29th
Pikeville, TN
Contacts:
Eddie & Sandra Falin 423-447-2558
Troy & Lisa Brown 423-744-7043 email
Show Information 


Southeastern APBTC (NC)
Saturday, November 04, 2006
Location: Hickory American Legion Fairgrounds


The Southeastern APBTC (NC) will host their 2 day show at the Hickory American Legion Fairgrounds in Hickory, NC. Saturday & Sunday will both feature 1 Conformation Event & 1 Weight Pull Event. Ch of Ch and Ace of Ace classes will be held on both days.. For further show information contact Esther (704)675-5781 or (704)740-8774, Paula (803)684-1381 or Jamie (803)487-0117. 
To learn more about the Southeastern APBTC click here!


----------

